# Expert advice sought please!!!



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

pistolpete007 said:


> Hi all, just after a little advice.
> 
> I have an outside light on my shed that I need to disconnect. I have a cable running from a source in my kitchen through the wall (via a cable)to the shed. Encased in a unit on the outside wall I have a choc block. What I would like to know please is, if I remove the 3 wires from the choc block that connect to the light and leave the remaining 3 wires from the power source would this be acceptable and not cause a risk, until I get new lights installed.
> 
> ...



I believe this to be a D I Y question !


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

pistolpete007 said:


> Hi all, just after a little advice.
> 
> I have an outside light on my shed that I need to disconnect. I have a cable running from a source in my kitchen through the wall (via a cable)to the shed. Encased in a unit on the outside wall I have a choc block. What I would like to know please is, if I remove the 3 wires from the choc block that connect to the light and leave the remaining 3 wires from the power source would this be acceptable and not cause a risk, until I get new lights installed.
> 
> ...


Sorry boss. I don't really follow what you are asking. Also this seems to be a DIY question.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't recommend wiring choc blocks, because first thing you know, someone is going to park their truck or airplane on it, and then what do you do ?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

